# beginner in an apartment - ventilation!



## primageon (Nov 12, 2006)

hey everyone

I'm on my way (in the next week or so) to set up a grow room in an apartment, but I have very little indoor experience.

I was going leave one bedroom completely for growing but I'm worried about the ventilation and odor. 

I'm wondering, can I use windows to circulate air completely? Have fresh air blowing in from one window, while using another to blow out the odor filled air?
Or do I need air from inside to be blown in, then use the windows to blow out?

I'm not positive on how many lights I was going to use yet, but probably a couple of 1k's.

I don't have the dimensions of the room or pics yet, I'm still deciding on a place. 

if anyone can shed some light on me (so i can shed some on my plants.. haha?), I would appreciate it hugely.

thanks a lot for takin the time to read this.


----------



## 4dennis (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey, I grow them in my kitchen in apartment.  And I opened windows to get frech air.  However, it is true that I am very careful whenver open the windows.  This is my way.  Whenver open the windows in day time, I keep watching outside, and in night time I turned off the lights during doing it.  I know it is very primitive, but nothing that I can do it without it.   anyway, good luck, an apartment gardener friend!  

p.s. I also use some candles and an airpurifier. This airpurifier SHARP HELA something 40 and it was pricy but works very well.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 18, 2006)

i grow mine in my apt closet back bedroom.all my neighbors in the building smoke and dont smell the grow smell.been doing it 1 1/2 year.i have even sold them some from my crop,told them i got it from guy in the city lol.when i have my bedroom windows open i burn insence.and have air freshners in window to.i have gone outside and smelled the insence


----------



## primageon (Nov 19, 2006)

haha thats nuts.

thanks a ton for your advice guys, im gonna try and give it a go still and see how it pans out.


----------



## KADE (Nov 19, 2006)

Active carbon on exhaust... works everytime.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 19, 2006)

I had one in my apartment. I grew bathroom since it was a huge area. I was using a 500W shoplight. It was hot as hell so had to keep it a lil farther away from the plants. Didn't like it at all. But it was $8 for the whole thing. I kept it away from any wood by using copper clothes hanger to put it in place, and aim it. I used both the bathroom vent fan and a lil circulating fan. I had incense burning anytime I opened up the window. The good thing was the A/C unit in the wall. While I was gone I just used it. The smoke was nothing to be proud of. But I learned a lot.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 19, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> Active carbon on exhaust... works everytime.


 
If you do go with 2 1kw lights, take Kade's advice, don't think inscense is going to cut it .  You can definately use the windows for intakes and exhaust, outside temps would probably determine that.  Try to get 2nd floor or higher .  Once you pic the room, give us the sizes and stuff, budget, etc. and guys will jump in and help.

Good Luck


----------

